# 'Tanker Jack' McKenna, Ch/ Stew (Houlders)



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking for info on the above Chief Steward from Aintree, Liverpool who was an Energetic, Great, imaginative, CH /Stew & a good laugh.

Sailed with him twice on the bulker 'Orenda Bridge' in the early 1970's,
he was always giving warnings before shore leave & earned the nickname 'Chancre Jack', hope he is happy & well.

Arthur C.(==D)


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Jack McKenna*

I sailed with Jack McKenna on the Denby Grange in 1966. The OLB List of Crew identifies him as John McKenna. We both paid-off in Bahrein of that year. I still remember the humour and scouse accent.

The attached Thumb Nail shows, L to R, Jerry Cooley-Lecky, Dave Enever-2/0, ?-5th Eng, Jack McKenna-C.Stwd, Peter Dunford- App,
Dave Ley-3/0.

Cheers Nova Scotian/Peter Dunford.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Jack/John Mckenna*

Hello Pete,
That's 'Tanker Jack' alright, he was a great guy & top 
Ch Stew, wonder where he is now. My contact with him ran out about 1973, as you said Pete, a real character.

Thanks for your mail.

Regards, Arthur C.B\)


----------



## Ian McKenna (Sep 14, 2012)

*Jack McKenna*



Arthur C said:


> Hello Pete,
> That's 'Tanker Jack' alright, he was a great guy & top
> Ch Stew, wonder where he is now. My contact with him ran out about 1973, as you said Pete, a real character.
> 
> ...


Hi Arthur
I'm one of Jack McKenna's 3 sons. Dad is still going strong at 77. I will give him details of this site and let him know old colleagues remember him fondly.

Best wishes

Ian


----------



## adrian.d (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Ian

Sailed with your Dad on my first ship "St Margaret". Nice guy. Give him my regards.

Adrian Donaldson.

First trip Junior Engineer 1973.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

I sailed with him on "Abadesa",I believe his first tanker.I can still hear him going on"This isn't a real ship!A real ship has masts and sticks and things,and a chimney in the middle!"He was a great guy to have as a boss.
I'm glad to hear he's still to the fore.
Give him my Best Regards,
Arch.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Hello Ian, Tanker Jack's Son*

Hi Ian,
What a wonderful thing we have with the 'Internet', where I can seek info on a valued, wonderful shipmate - your Dad (Tanker Jack) from 40 years previous. Hear he is fine... has a nice Son in the 'Game', the [Merchant Navy] as the funny, Jack, used to call it.

Then to get a message from that son, to say our valued ship mate [Jack] is going well...... lovely stuff.

Your Dad was a 'Top Catering Officer', with the Co..... Efficient, Friendly, Funny, Happy, Focused & a wonderful member of the team, keeping the huge ships he served on, well fed, comfortable, therefore happy, leading to contentment & a good trip for all three departments:- Deck, Eng., & Catering & our important Crew members.

regards from West Oz to Jack & Family,

Arthur C. (Swift) a [Taffy] now of Perth, West Oz, ex 4/E / 3/E Orenda Bridge early 1970's.(egg)


----------



## Steve Jeffrey (Mar 9, 2016)

*Jack McKenna - Legend*

I'm new to the forum but couldn't resist looking up an old ship mate Jack McKenna who I had the pleasure of sailing with on several occasions. The last time I sailed with Jack was in 1983 on the Beacon Grange where he was trying to arrange discreetly for the company doctor to come on board in Dublin to check on my pregnant wife. We were unfortunately diverted to Belfast due to strikes and the pregnancy was confirmed there.

Hope he is still keeping fit and well.

I sailed with you Arthur on my first trip to sea on the Orenda Bridge. You were the 3/E. Remember the breakdown on the way to Port Headland and several weeks at anchor pulling units?

I'm now retired and can't think where the years have gone.


----------



## Ian McKenna (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Steve
I'm Jack McKenna's son.
Unfortunately, Dad passed away in Oct 2014, aged 79.
Although he'd been ill for quite a while, never lost his zest for life and continued to regale us of his times at sea. He missed them greatly.

It was lovely to hear your kind words about Dad - they were typical of what old shipmates say about him.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Steve Jeffrey (Mar 9, 2016)

*Jack Mckenna*

Hello Ian

So sorry to hear your Dad has passed away. I was hoping to rekindle that friendship and share some memories and salty tales.

I don't need to tell you that your Dad was a true professional with a wicked sense of humour which was so good for crew morale on those long trips and without a drop of alcohol passing his lips.

His classic line was "I'm worried about the job. Can't decide whether to do Brussels sprouts or carrots". There were many more which I couldn't share on this site.

Fond memories of a great man.

Best regards, Steve


----------

